# HD Reciever with Direct TV and DVD Recorder



## golfball (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks to one of the members, I figured out what Toshiba, Samsung, and Direct TV technical support could not. You must set your Tivo receiver to 480 i in order to use a DVD recorder with S video. I hope this will help someone else!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

This is referring to the HR10-250 and the button on the front panel to change the output format.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you use the save to vcr function, there's an annoying warning to do that also ...of course if you already tuned to the dvd input, you wont see it


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

It seems like that could have been a one-line fix in the software...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

To do what? For some users, an automatic switch to 480i would make the TV screen go dark.


----------



## Djscoe (Jun 11, 2005)

I tried to archive some shows to my DVD recorder and I couldn't get it to work. The DirecTV Users Guide said to use Save To VCR, I had to connect a composite cable from the TiVo output to the DVD Recorder's input. I tried that and it worked but everything was tinged blue. I tried changing between 480i and 480p and it didn't help

Then I tried using S-Video and nothing recorded.

How about this. Can I run the Component Out from the TiVo to the Component In on the recorder and then Component Out from the recorder to the Component In on the TV and just play the show and have the recorder record? Will that work? This is without using Save to VCR.


Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

I have my HD Tivo connected via HDMI cable to my Samsung DLP and when connected like this I can't even go into 480i mode. So I disconnected the HDMI and hooked up composite cables going from HD tivo to my Panasonic DVD player/burner. (assuming you already have DVD burner hooked up to TV) It still didn't work so I had to go into the tivo options and select that I was using a 4:3 TV, disable screen stretching/compensation, and then FIANLLY everything worked like a champ.


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

Here are my settings:

HDTV  1080i
HR10-250  16:9
HDMI to HDTV  1080i
S-Video to DVD Recorder - Set to 480i when using Save to VCR
Audio  Digital Optical - Dolby Digital 5.1

DVD Recorder - Component to TV
Audio  Digital Optical  Dolby Digital 5.1
Surround Sound  L/R


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Djscoe said:


> I tried to archive some shows to my DVD recorder and I couldn't get it to work. The DirecTV Users Guide said to use Save To VCR, I had to connect a composite cable from the TiVo output to the DVD Recorder's input. I tried that and it worked but everything was tinged blue. I tried changing between 480i and 480p and it didn't help
> 
> Then I tried using S-Video and nothing recorded.
> 
> ...


very few dvd recorders have component inputs. IF yours does then yes you can hook it up that way. BUT you still have to send it in 480i.

go back and make sure first the hr10-250 is set to 480i output then when you hook up the rca/composite it is yellow output to yellow/rca composite input. or use the svideo, either should work fine with the hr10-250 outputting in 480i
of course you need manually set the the dvd recorder to record or set to timer and the correct input to record.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I haven't seen yet a DVD recorder with component inputs. Can you name a model?


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

stevel said:


> I haven't seen yet a DVD recorder with component inputs. Can you name a model?


Mine has component inputs as well. It's a Philips from early 2004. It's a piece of junk though. It can still record, but can't play anything. And it does fail in recording a lot too. I hate it. $400 waste.

I hate it too much, to go get the model number.


----------



## Djscoe (Jun 11, 2005)

stevel said:


> I haven't seen yet a DVD recorder with component inputs. Can you name a model?


It's the Sony RDR-HX900. Component both in and out


----------



## Djscoe (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks. I did check the composite connections and they were correct. That did work but, like I said, the picture was tinged blue so something was wrong.

I'll try the component route and report back.


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

stevel said:


> I haven't seen yet a DVD recorder with component inputs. Can you name a model?


The Sony RDR-HX715 has component in and component out.


----------

